# The Exchange



## Dizzee (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I have been thinking about taking on another VW project for a little while now, as I am bored with my modern A3 and want to get back to the old school. I have previously owned a '78 Polo (which I put a GT engine in) a '80 Golf (Rabbit) GTI and a '78 Bay Window Camper.
What I am basically thinking about doing now, is getting another early model Golf, ripping everything out, and putting a new engine in the rear, and looking to get 350 - 400bhp (to start with) going through all 4 wheels. I've been looking at many different engine options, but for some strange reason the R engine from the Volvo S60 appeals. Although that is almost irrelevant for this post.
My question is this...
Is there a car modifier in America that would source a vehicle, and do all the work I want done (to a high standard) then ship it over to me in England? I have found a few garages in the UK that might do the work I want, but the quality of work (I'm generalising, some garages are obviously very good) in the Uk doesn't seem to be as good as in the US. Plus I get almost $2 for every one of my British Pounds, and although I would have to pay maybe $2000 getting it over here plus some tax, I think it would still end up working out better for me.
Bit long winded for my first post!
Thanks
Oli


----------



## darkeye219 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: The Exchange (Dizzee)*

Almost as irrelevant to the post as your engine choice, but interesting nevertheless...
back in the late 90's / early 00's Hot Rod Magazine (might have been Car Craft, but I don't think it was) featured an 80's Rabbit powered in the rear by a Corvette Engine and a Toronado transaxle! Sounded fast ...


----------

